# Chicken? or Prudent?



## kweinert (Sep 9, 2012)

I have three projects going on right now - my first hollow form is waiting for the epoxy to cure so I can finish it. The BKP got a lot of cracks that I'm stabilizing.

Next on the list is a dough raising bowl. This will be constructed as a stacked laminate (walnut, maple, cherry) and it's all stacked and glued, ready to have the ellipse drawn on it to be cut and stacked. then I wondered - does the technique for a stacked round bowl work the same for an elliptical one?

Next is the cradle. I have about 25 board feet of 4/4 figured cherry with most of the parts laid out - and I'm a bit nervous about cutting up the wood. I know it's pretty simple but it's my first flat work of any complexity.

So, how do I solve it? I go out and buy a 2x4 sheet of 3/4 plywood so I can cut out the pieces to be the same size as the bowl blank. It's cut and the glue is drying right now so I can see if it works before I cut up the good wood. Probably should have done it sooner in case I need to adjust my approach.

At the same time I picked up about 24 bd ft of box store pine. I won't feel nearly as bad about that if I make a mistake. And since this is a cradle of my own design I can figure out if I need to make adjustments before I cut into that beautiful cherry.

So - chicken or prudent?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2012)

Smart I say! I always make test cuts for set ups or trying something new, and I use scrap wood or pine for that.


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 9, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Smart I say! I always make test cuts for set ups or trying something new, and I use scrap wood or pine for that.


+1 on that advice, Greg.


----------



## kweinert (Sep 22, 2012)

Turns out the answer is prudent. One end of the cradle is mocked up fine. The rails and stiles are great.

The other end I've scored 3 out of 4. And the 4th has been done 4 times. So maybe that's closer to 3 out of 7.

The problem is that I have a 6 degree slant on the end so it definitely makes a difference which way things face. I've routed on the wrong face, I've cut the angles incorrectly, I've used the wrong bit for the router.

Time to do something else for a little bit and get back to it when I'm not quite as wrapped around it as I am now.

Good thing pine is relatively inexpensive.

Ken


----------



## scrimman (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah...I'd MUCH prefer to screw up with cheap wood than the good stuff! There's a business here locally that likes to throw out their shipping pallets. I like to go down there and pull them apart for practice wood and/or shop wood. occasionally I'll luck into some really good wood that way, but most of the time it turns into (a) firewood (b) templates or (c) shop fixtures, jigs, or furniture. Its a pain to pull them apart sometimes (I really hate ringshank nails) but if you're on a budget you can't beat it!


----------



## Patrude (Sep 27, 2012)

kweinert said:


> I have three projects going on right now - my first hollow form is waiting for the epoxy to cure so I can finish it. The BKP got a lot of cracks that I'm stabilizing.
> 
> Next on the list is a dough raising bowl. This will be constructed as a stacked laminate (walnut, maple, cherry) and it's all stacked and glued, ready to have the ellipse drawn on it to be cut and stacked. then I wondered - does the technique for a stacked round bowl work the same for an elliptical one?
> 
> ...



 Theirs nothing chicken about being careful with your choice timber. It costs more and it cant always be replaced with matching stock. I keep pattern and trial and error stock on hand for just that same purpose. I will often use MDF in place of wood. Again, its less expensive, and it saves wood. Eaven lesser grades end up costing good money. Managing resources is the way to go Rich


----------

